# Clogged Black Water Tank



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Never thought I'd need one of those tank washers - until this past weekend.

I have my RV at my new place, hooked up to the septic. I normally dump everytrhing before I leave to go back home each Sunday. I think that cause a problem in that the tank was not filled enough to thoroughly flush the tank, so over time, an accumulation of "stuff" built up.

Friday night my DW - the toilet is stopped up.

Saturday morning I go out (in the pouring rain no less) and begin the task of unstopping it. I tried a plumber's snake. Stuck 50 feet up the pipe completely. Don't know where it went but it didn't help. Tried flushing with a hose from the discharde pipe, no luck. Finally had to use my trusty wet/dry vac and puimp it out from the toilet. Took several trips in and out of the camper. Still plugged, but I was then able to stick the garden hose into the tank from the toilet and get enough pressure to unlodge the clog.

One of my highest priority mods is now installing a tank cleaner. I was lucky I was at a place that I had the wet/dry vac. Had I been camping, it would have ruined the whole weekend.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Too many visuals in that post.









If our black water tank is not brimming full when it is time to dump, I empty all our remaining ice cubes into the tank and then top it off with another 6 gallons or so of water with my handy Wal-Mart portable water jugs. We don't have a QF or FK, so I have to make sure the tank is full.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Water, water, more water, some more fiber in the diet and then lots more water.

I am guessing but I would suspect that when you dumped you did not add a few gallons back into the tank. Once drained you should always add a bit of water to keep any remaining solids wet until the next dump. If it is going to sit a while and you can dump easily, like at a seasonal site. Fill the tank up and put Rid-X in the tank. Then when you get to the trailer you can dump it and it will be much better.

I would not use the Blue stuff with a trailer that is at a seasonal site. Just water and Rid-X when you leave.

BTW - A Quicky flush is always a great addition.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You know what else works great -- add some CALGON water softner (NO not bubble bath) .. the Calgon makes the plastic and everything it touches slick as teflon ... will really clean out everything ...

I pour in a couple of capfuls once every 6 months ... add a couple of gallons of water -- and drive to the campsite .... -- the stories I could tell you about things this has loosened up .... !!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

EEWWW!, All I can say is EEEWWW!!!









Well, time for lunch! Gotta go!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, have I ever told you guys how I use a five gallon bucket to . . .


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> You know what else works great -- add some CALGON water softner (NO not bubble bath) .. the Calgon makes the plastic and everything it touches slick as teflon ... will really clean out everything ...
> 
> I pour in a couple of capfuls once every 6 months ... add a couple of gallons of water -- and drive to the campsite .... -- the stories I could tell you about things this has loosened up .... !!!!
> [snapback]76806[/snapback]​


Thanks for sharing, but mostly thanks for only PARTIALLY sharing!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Not to be indelicate but...

One of the biggest offenders for clogging a clack tank is tampons. Those puppies can spread out enough that they can get a few together and stuff a pipe. When two or three get together they can present an inpenetrable wall.

Another item that needs to be crossed off the list is any toilet paper that is not made to go down a septic system. Some of the paper you can buy at the discount stores doesn't break down very fast and can consequently clump up and dry into some interesting muck sculptures.

One other thing is toys. Kids love watching their plastic army men make dramatic jumps into the cave. They get together with the toilet paper and create a miniture version of Hoover Dam.

Reverie


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Dude that's quite a story. I think I'd have traded the camper in and not said anything.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Reverie said:


> One other thing is toys. Kids love watching their plastic army men make dramatic jumps into the cave. They get together with the toilet paper and create a miniture version of Hoover Dam.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]76920[/snapback]​


That's funny, I hope that's not speaking from experience







I've read about the Calgon before but our Dealer







said to use regular Tide laundry soap, not the bleach stuff, is that the same? I'm assuming the bleach could kill the bacteria you want in the tank?

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Hey, have I ever told you guys how I use a five gallon bucket to . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Boy! Storytime!!! I'm all a'twitter...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, have I ever told you guys how I use a five gallon bucket to . . .
> ...


That is why a Quickie flush should be a standard feature on all Outbacks

Keystone are you listening.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I thought for SURE you were going to say you had to (WARNING..this is gross) stick you arm down in there and find the clog..









I'm a true believer in the Calgon method. Been using it every since I ready about it on this board and have had ZERO issues.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, have I ever told you guys how I use a five gallon bucket to . . .
> ...










You're such a girl.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy the stinks
I haven't had a clog that bad
Like Andy said water water
And yes the QF should be standard item on Outbacks

I'm glad I missed the Bucket story


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What the calgon does is soften the water....it makes it less likely to hold to things, like the tank walls, by reducing the surface tension. I actually use the Calgon after every dump, about 2 cups of the powder dissovled into about a gallon or two of hot water, and poured down the toilet, after dumping. Every third or fourth dump I add some liquid detergeant like Tide, or what ever we have in the camper at the time, just to help keep things clean. Seems to work fine. Avoid bleach, as it can damage the o-rings and seals on the varous gate valves in the system.

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> Dude that's quite a story. I think I'd have traded the camper in and not said anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was a real good example of why every Outbacker ought to put the Quicky Flush down as a high priority mod. Better to learn from someone else's mishaps than experience it yourself.

I'll try the Calgon treatment from now on as well as installing the Quicky Flush. I'm not going ot take any chances of having to do that again.

Regards, Glenn


----------

